# Can't decide now...gerbil or hamster?!



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I came on this forum originally intending on getting a pair of dwarf hamsters. Then, after reading numerous posts I decided on a lone syrian instead. THEN I made a foolish decision to look at the critter cages whilst I was in [email protected] today, and now I've fallen in love with gerbils and I can't decide whether to get a syrian or a pair of gerbils instead!!!

Can anyone help with the pros and cons of owning either. I've only owned a russian dwarf hamster in the past so have no experience of syrians or gerbils (although my cousin used to have gerbils when we were younger and I always used to have a hold when I visited)

The cage (or tank in the case of gerbils) would be sited in the spare room away from our cats and dogs. I picked up the "caring for your..." leaflets in [email protected] and all I can gather is that gerbils tend to be cleaner, faster and take a little longer to be tame than a syrian.

Are gerbils nocturnal like hamsters or do they sleep during the night?

I'd be grateful for feedback. I had made my mind up about the syrian until I saw the little gerbil faces and my heart melted.

*I'd like to point out that I wouldn't be buying either from a pet shop. I would ONLY go to a breeder to buy them.* The only animals I have bought from a pet shop were my russian dwarf (I was 16 and didn't know any better) and our tropical fish. My cats have been mainly rescue and the pets which weren't were bought off breeders. x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerbils are mega, Ive owned both gerbils and hamsters but the hamsters were asleep a lot more than the gerbils are, the gerbils need cleaning out a lot less than hamsters and put them in a big tank with loads of deep bedding and they make amazing tunnels, can you resist these faces?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

gerbils are way more fun


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Or if you like different varieties you can have all sorts of different colours


















The best cages are *not* gerbilariums as they are almost always unsuitable, they do make purpose built gerbil tanks though, perfecto is one make.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Gerbils are crepuscular (most active at dusk and dawn) but really you can find them tunnelling and scurrying around at most any time of the day or night! They can become very tame if you take your time with them. They are great fun to watch building their tunnels. They are also much livelier than Hamsters in general and can get spooked more easily by noises or sudden movements, but this is fairly normal for them. You could maybe check out some local rescues to see if they have any in? Is it youngsters or older Gerbils you are thinking of?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Gerbils live longer and they climb up you. They seem to get more attached. My hamster was more fisty though. Girl power


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

SYRIAN HAMSTER! defo! mine knows it name, its like a dog lol! i got mine from [email protected] it was fine, i dont think they sell the right cages ect, but my hamsters ive got from there are amazing, which ever you chose im sure you'll love


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> Is it youngsters or older Gerbils you are thinking of?


I was thinking youngsters as I feel it would be easier to bond with them...

I'm being totally ignorant but I didn't know you could get different types of gerbils  - I guess I've gotta get more research done!

BTW - for a syrian what size cage would I need, likewise what size tank would I need for a pair of gerbils? Do males need more room than females or vice versa??

I haven't *quite* decided what to go for yet. I like personality traits of both, the laid-back attitude of the hamster but the friendly nature of the gerbils. Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh I just can't decide. I wish I could just get both but hubby would kill me!! :lol:


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

BTW - where can I find *new* gerbil tanks? I've googled Perfecto tanks but the only ones I can find are used and are too far away to get. x


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my tank from pets at home,and made a top for it out of old chair ends and wire!
I have 3 girls.The spice girls we call them
Tanks are good,as they cant chew them!

































I since got a water bottle,which hangs off the wire lid,so it doesnt stay still enough for them to chew it.They have chewed through 2!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Perfecto are the old models and I cant remember what the new ones are called, Im sure it begins with a 'c', we need gerbilnik, she will know


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

"Critters Choice" - is that the ones you mean Gill?

You can get these but they are so overpriced for what you get. You are much better off with a plain tank - for a pair, no smaller than 2.5 feet in length, but more ideally a 3 footer. Buying these new can also prove a bit expensive but if you can try on gumtree, aquarium ads that sort of thing you may be able to pick up a bargain. Alternatively you can make a tank out of a clear plastic storage tub - the best ones to use are Really Useful Boxes as any excess plastic is on the outside and they are very sturdy. All you do is affix some wire mesh to the lid and you have a lightweight "tank". The 84L one is ok for a pair, but again the bigger the better. You can order one online for around £35-£40 which is something like 148L and is a great size.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GerbilNik said:


> "Critters Choice" - is that the ones you mean Gill?


Yep thats the one, Ive been searching for a gerbil tank beggining with c and its been driving me mad


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I was just to buy an ordinary aquarium, then what would be the best way to fix a mesh lid?? Do gerbils not like shelves/different levels, like what the perfecto ones provide, or are they not that bothered as long as they have plenty of depth of substrate to dig and burrow in??


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Donna3939 said:


> I came on this forum originally intending on getting a pair of dwarf hamsters. Then, after reading numerous posts I decided on a lone syrian instead. THEN I made a foolish decision to look at the critter cages whilst I was in [email protected] today, and now I've fallen in love with gerbils and I can't decide whether to get a syrian or a pair of gerbils instead!!!
> 
> Can anyone help with the pros and cons of owning either. I've only owned a russian dwarf hamster in the past so have no experience of syrians or gerbils (although my cousin used to have gerbils when we were younger and I always used to have a hold when I visited)
> 
> ...


I've kept gerbils since 2008.

Some information:

Gerbils need extra bedding as they like to dig tunnels. I use wood shavings and either edible vegetable parchment bedding or plain toilet roll. Don't use cotton wool type bedding for gerbils.
Also, they need a water bottle, not a water bowl as they will kick bedding into it, tip it up or could fall in it.
Food: It doesn't matter if you use a bowl or not, that's up to you. I used to but my gerbils (I only hae one now) moed it and tipped it up and I bought the heaviest one that they are not supposed to be able to do that with!

Exercise: It's good to let your gerbils play out of their tank in a secure area of the home at least a few times a week - make sure all doors are closed, that they can't get under and that electrics are unplugged.
A wheel is also a good idea. I use a Silent Spinner, but if you get this or similar, monitor your gerbil to make sure they are not chewing it. Apart from that, don't gie them plastic items. If you opt for a different kind of wheel, make sure they can't get their feet or tail trapped, eg in any holes. Howeer, not all gerbils will use a wheel, and some will shun the wheel at first and then use it after a while.

Toys: Gie your gerbil wood and cardboard toys to chew as gerbils teeth never stop growing so they need to gnaw them down, they will know how to use them. 

Also, a plain, unpainted terracotta plantpot has prevented some of my gerbils from ever needing to have their nails trimmed. They scratched inside it and trimmed them that way themselves. Cheaper and easier for you and the gerbil. :thumbup: These can be bought pretty cheap from garden centres.

Oh, and for tanks, some petshops have cracked/chipped fish tanks in the back. Ask your local one and you may get one cheap.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

gerbils for me! I only have 4 now  lol in 2 seperate set ups.. girls and boys

[email protected] at washington had some in adoption section that were handed in not old stock, dont know if that is something you would consider?

paws have loads of mice in atm Untitled Document
they are just as fun, dont know if they are a consideration?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with most of the things davidc has said. About food bowls however - they really don't need one. If you give them deep substrate as they should have (at least 10 inches, more if possible) they will only bury it anyway. It's best just to scatterfeed their dry food, as it provides some mental stimulation if they have to "forage" for their food.

Wheels - They aren't really necessary as part of a tank type furnishing, providing the substrate is deep for them to build their own tunnel systems, but if you really do want one then be very careful your Gerbil doesn't become addicted to it, which is often the case.

Just to add I do have a Syrian Hamster who is lovely too - it's just I know much more about Gerbils. It really depends what you want out of your pet. Good luck with your decision. For a Syrian they do need a lot of space - I'd say nothing smaller than a Hamster Heaven sized cage, but probably more ideally something at least 3 feet in length.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i hide my gerbils food in boxes and toilet roll tubes and in piles of hay, keeps them amused too


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

So, extra shelves aren't really needed then, just a tank full of substrate? x


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

mstori said:


> i hide my gerbils food in boxes and toilet roll tubes and in piles of hay, keeps them amused too


Awww that's a lovely idea :thumbsup:


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Donna3939 said:


> So, extra shelves aren't really needed then, just a tank full of substrate? x


Yep the shelves would only get buried anyway and get in the way!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Donna3939 said:


> So, extra shelves aren't really needed then, just a tank full of substrate? x


mine love the shelves, but it isnt a necessity. You can make your own that they could chew up too, dont have to be from glass.

piling boxes up with rolls, etc and having things hidden in them, i put veg on the top and they climb up and get them, and chew the boxes up too..

they can demolish a cereal box in minutes! 

i have a sand bath in, and thats great to watch. They are real characters and active too.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

If you see here - This is some of my Rehome Gerbils in their 3 foot tank. The amount of substrate in here is typical of what i normally give them.










It also means you can position the water bottle on top of the mesh lid, with the spout poking through and the Gerbils can stand on their hindquarters to reach it without the normal worry of it either being chewed, or bedding being piled up against the spout causing it to leak and spoil the bedding completely. You just have to check it a coupld times daily to make sure it's at a reachable point.

For the lid you can either get a piece of mesh and bend it to make a lid like is done here, or make a wooden frame to sit inside the lip of the tank and fix wire mesh to the frame.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yeah take into consideration where water will go.. mine are in a dispenser now.. they will chew through if they can get to it.. pics of mine are in my images.. the tank is smaller than i would like but i have smashed 2 so far cleaning out 

edited: i dont have many pics of tanks/cages oops..


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, after weighing up the pros and cons of owning both gerbils and syrian hamster I have decided on... GERBILS  :thumbup:

I am normally asleep by 11pm so I would probably never get to see the hamster if I got one!!! 

I think I'd be more inclined to get them a 3ft tank instead of 2.5ft - they'll have their own room so its not like the bigger size would create a space issue...

Now all I have to decide is BOYS or GIRLS??? Any preference from you experienced gerbil-keepers and reasons as to why you favour one sex over the other?

And, on average, how often do they need cleaning out?

x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had boys and girls and love them both.
I did have a trio of girls and they fell out after 2 years but other than that I've never had any problem with either sex.

Make sure to check out rescues for gerbils  Also the rehoming bit on here, there are always gerbils looking.

I clean mine out roughly every 6 weeks, sometimes leave it a little longer, because mine never smell or anything.
And it takes them ages to make their tunnels and I feel bad ruining them too soon!


----------



## chinchillamad (Oct 18, 2011)

this is just my opinion i have had 4 hamsters and 2 gerbils 

hamster 

pros ) cute can stick loads of food in there mouth( which is funny to watch watch out for anything that might damage there cheeks though are easy too handle easy too look after can get very tame 

hamsters make great pets but there a some bad things about them 

cons ) awake at night make quite abit of noise if you have a wheel then they make alot 

nasty bite on them have huge teeth mine once bit me and dident let go just had him hanging of my finger for a few mins this was a very nasty hamster though my other 3 dident bite atall 

are prone too wet tail and if you get one plz leave it in a room with little noise for a few days dnt handle dnt even speak too it leave it alone when you brinf them back home is the time they are most likely to get it the stress of being taken of its mom put in a pet shop then taken home from there all stressful for the poor thing ( getting from a breeder would decrease this i would imagine) dont think dwarf hamsters get it like serian do 

only live a few years 

they stink i used too clean mine out once a week that became twice becuase they stink so much and i had males i think females are worse 



Gerbils 

pros)low cost too look after clean dnt smell i fill my tank with woodshavings so its not too heavy too pick up. you will find yourself watching your gerbils burrow and make tunnels in there tank if you mess it up they will just make it again 
easy too tame and handle get mine out for about an hour in my room and they are easier too get in than my chinchillas and degus they have funny slit bellys ;P (there cent gland ) this can be put on everything even there owners 

they make good pet and they are low cost and dnt smell but there are a few things 

cons ) there tail will fall off if you pick them up by it 
eventhough they are not nocturnal like hamsters they sleep and are awake at different times of the day so they can be awake at night and they make alot of noise 
can have a nasty bite even though i never been biten by mine only been niped when they thought my finger was food 
can fall out and fight too the death mine recently had a bad fight and i am hopeing it was a one off or i will have too seperate them which will not be nice for them as they get on so well normally 
can make a mess if you have a gerbil cage which is a tank with a cage on the top


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think if your tank is big enough then 4-6 weeks is fine for clean outs, Ive done mine sooner but they arent smelly so its just because I feel I should rather than them needing it. I love my boys and my girls, they are really similar in personalities but Ive only had fall outs with my girls, some people say girls are harder to keep together as they seem to have stronger personalities but I dont know if thats true or not.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

As a rule, Girls tend to be more active than the lads who a lot of the time, especially as they age get a little lazy! Although this isn't always the case. Generally they aren't that much different personality wise. I love both sexes for different reasons. 

Cleaning out i normally do every 4 weeks, but make sure to leave some of the old bedding in and mix it through with the new when you do cleanout.

Would you consider any rescue gerbils? We have many looking for good homes, and due to myself and my husband separating I have to downsize the amount of rescues I am able to take in now unfortunately.


----------

